# horse doesn't like snaffle?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He could have an awkward pallet causing pain however a three piece might fix that or it might not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to know a horse that was a Belgian-Quarter Horse cross. He liked a Kimberwick bit best. His owner tried many other bits with him because he had a very light mouth and as such needed a very light hand if anyone rode him in a curb- but he always preferred a curb to a snaffle no matter what she did. He had no issues that they found that would have affected how he would take a bit. 

She had him fully checked out too and in the end it seemed that he just preferred a curb to the snaffle bit. She picked the bit he seemed to "like" the best-which was the kimberwick- and then just made sure that only those with a soft hand on his mouth rode him. 

He was such a lovely boy.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Snaffle may be hitting bars funny, or the rings as it slide may pinch, if not offset Dee. Could have tongue issues too, nerves funny there, or tongue may be torn further back as one I knew of.

Horse is telling you to change bits apparently. Do it.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm I'm subscribing! My mare is so fussy with her snaffle bit. She used to ride in a tom thumb before I bought her and during her test ride. She didn't play with it at all, but she loves to play with the snaffle. Her teeth are done and the vet said she has one of the healthiest horsey-mouths that he's ever seen.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We had a Missouri Fox Trotter gelding that was happiest in a long-shanked, solid medium port curb. He never worked well in snaffles or milder curbs with movable joints, so he was ridden in the longer-shanked curb.

Every horse is different, and you just have to play around until you find what he likes best. My Paso gets strung out in a snaffle with a loose rein, but collects up beautifully with his gaited bit without contact because he prefers it to the snaffle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Some horses don't like a loose ring either, Ace is fine in an eggbut french link, hates the loose ring one


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

My mare absolutely cannot have a regular snaffle. She tosses her head until she is nearly throwing herself over, this is without anyone on her yet. I switched to a Myler comfort snaffle and head tossing stopped immediately. I'm currently looking for a French link to try. Some horses just can't have a snaffle for various reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Do french links lay flatter in a horse's mouth? Are they generally more comfortable? I've never used one and don't venture out to much with bits.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

O ring snaffles sometimes pinch, the rings slide, the reins move around and cause the bit to shift a bit, and some horses have a...daintily shaped palette and the 2 piece bits don't lay flat and constantly press on the mouth. My horse HATES 2 piece bits and I know some others that do too. My horse will actually run around like a freak with his mouth WIDE OPEN in a regular snaffle!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My girl hates the loose ring. She does better in an eggbutt french link, but I'm going to try a mullen mouth on her soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

TrojanCowgirl said:


> Do french links lay flatter in a horse's mouth? Are they generally more comfortable? I've never used one and don't venture out to much with bits.


French link or a two jointed bit doesn't have the crackerjack effect on the palate or tongue like a snaffle. I'm not sure why my mare can't use one as I don't really care since a different bit works. But each horse is different in what they will be best in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It is not at all unusual for a horse to detest a jointed bit, particularly a jointed snaffle. Some horse respond much better to a curb with a wide or high port that gives them a lot more 'tongue relief'. 

It is usually the mouthpiece more than the style of rings or the type of shanks on a curb bit. I greatly prefer a curb bit with loose shanks that swivel.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My boy hates any bit with one break in it. Tom thumb, simple snaffle, etc. He'll toss his head, throw his head up, avoid the bit, and generally be unhappy and uncooperative. I put him in a french link and he stopped all that. I didn't train it out, I just put a different bit in his mouth and he quit. I do think some horses just don't like how the single broken bits feel, or they hit their palate, or something. I'll stick with either solid mouth pieces or double jointed ones in my boy's future, easier to do that then bother fighting about something we don't have to.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My haflinger hates single-jointed snaffles and will moderately tolerate a french-lin but still isn't overly happy. He does well with a curb (or even kimberwicke) with a low port or an arched mullen mouth. His favorite so far is a curb with a roller.

We suspect its a combination of a fat tongue and a low palette.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Drifter hates snaffles. Could not figure out why. Did some experimenting, and found out he only likes bits with tongue relief. Weird. Don't ask me why, because I don't know. But my point is that yes, its very normal for a horse to not like a certain type of bit. Do some experimenting


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My sister's QH doesn't like broken mouthpieces; he just seems to find them uncomfortable and irritating. He's happiest in a medium-length shank curb with a low port and roller for western, and a low port kimberwicke for English. I'd love to get my hands on a mullen mouth snaffle and try him in it, to find out if it's the snaffle action or the broken mouth that he objects to. Scout is quite happy in his single-jointed eggbutt. 

Horses are all individuals; they have conformational differences and comfort preferences just like people. I love the earlier flip-flops analogy. :wink: There are so many bit options and mouth/cheek/leverage combinations out there that there's usually something for every horse. By the same token, you'll probably run into something that just doesn't "do it" if you experiment enough. If your horse is telling you that his bit is uncomfortable for him, no matter what kind of bit you're using, it's time for a change.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just preference. My boy tolerated a snaffle but he prefers his french link. 

Kind of us and our shoes or shirts we wear  Whatever feels best


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

My mare just holds her mouth open when I but the bit in and stretches her neck out and downward. Anybody know why I get this reaction? I know it's probably uncomfortable but is it possible to identify where she's feeling the discomfort when she does this? 

Sorry I don't mean to steal this thread


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Something like this may work well. This is my favorite snaffle. It has independent side action, is contoured for the mouth, has lots of tongue room & it doesn't collapse on itself. This one pictured is more of a Western style but it comes in an English style too.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

the bit natisha posted is great and def worth a try imo. my OTTB hates any jointed snaffle and will rear - single or double jointed. even french link he hates. he used to go in a mullen snaffle (no port) and mullen pelham for OF and loved it, and now goes in a myler 3-ring with nose pressure which he likes bc it has very very little pressure on his mouth and works almost more like a hackamore (he's also advanced in his training and the basic mullen wasn't refined enough to fine-tune queues).


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

natisha said:


> Something like this may work well. This is my favorite snaffle. It has independent side action, is contoured for the mouth, has lots of tongue room & it doesn't collapse on itself. This one pictured is more of a Western style but it comes in an English style too.


 
Where do I find this???? I have the Myler comfort snaffle with shanks but need an english style one for arena work and I don't really want to pay for a Myler again but I can't find anything similar. I would prefer a D-ring or full cheek.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, I do have a low port curb that I bought for him, but I haven't ridden him since I got it. I also have a oval mouth but I haven't tried that on him. I'm gonna put the curb on his bridle and try it tomorrow. I didn't want to change the bit immediately since I wasn't completely sure if it was the bit or just him being lazy and annoyed about having to work but now that the previous owner has also said it doesn't like a snaffle I'll just use the curb. 

Someone mentioned that the lose rings might have been pinching, but I was using a bit that fit well and bit guards as an extra precaution. The old owner said he tried him in a few different bits before using the low port and sticking with that one.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Where do I find this???? I have the Myler comfort snaffle with shanks but need an english style one for arena work and I don't really want to pay for a Myler again but I can't find anything similar. I would prefer a D-ring or full cheek.


Maybe like this? The link has a bunch of bits to choose from. Watch the sizes, this one is small. Hope this helps.
You could try to Google for the best price but I've never seen any really cheaper than others.

Myler Bits English Dee MB 01 - 4 1/2"
This one is 5"
http://www.countryoutfitter.com/products/18926-english-dee-mb-02-size-5


----------

